# West Michigan Delta Waterfowl Boat Raffle



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Knight said:


> If the winner decides to purchase the remaining tickets, are those put in the drawing for the guns as well?
> 
> ~Jon


NO...I guess "purchase the extra tickets" was a poor choice of words because it seems to confuse a lot of people. What I meant is they will have to add some money to make up for the unsold tickets to get to the 175 mark. The winner/s will already be drawn, so the extra tickets won't be worth anything. Everybody has a fair chance at winning all the prizes, based on the number of tickets you purchased *before* the drawing.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm shutting her down in about 5 minutes.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

We sold 162 tickets for the raffle. Which meant the grand prize winner would've had to pay the difference of $650 to take the boat. He chose to take the $4,050 dollars in cash instead of the boat. Our committee made the decision to draw for the guns also, even though the winner took the 50/50 cash pay out.

So here are the winners...Drum roll please.

*Grand Prize Winner:*
Bill Norris of Muskegon, Michigan

*Browning Gold Shotgun Delta Waterfowl Gun of the year:*
Jim Novack of Grand Haven, Michigan

*Tri-Star Viper Shotgun:*
Steve Orange of Rockford, Michigan

*Pardner Camo Pump Shotgun:*
Jack Nash of Okeechobee, Florida

Once again thanks to all the folks that bought tickets for this raffle and congratulations to Bill, Jim, Steve, and Jack


----------

